# 2003 Altima Rear Badging



## kansasjhawk (Sep 30, 2010)

I have removed the 'Altima' and '3.5 SE' badges from the back of my 2003 Altima. I also would like to remove the rear 'Nissan' badge. Does anyone know if it is just glued on? I don't see anything when I open the trunk, like bolts or anything. I just want to confirm.

Also, when I removed the other badging I noticed that when the adhesive was it is not even with the rest of the paint (it is lower). What have people done to remedy this? Just buff it?


----------



## El.coño.andy (Oct 21, 2010)

i recently removed my 02 altima badging and just used the old tooth floss method. took a while but it worked. i buffed it out but you could still see a very, very slight outline of the badges. i had some fun and arranged the altima badge volvo style and it didnt look half bad before i took it off.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## DaHen (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey, that is so cool.

Makes your car look bigger.


----------



## Tony Two-Tone (Feb 18, 2010)

Badge is glued on. 3M Eraser wheel will remove the glue. Be careful not to burn the paint.


----------

